# persistent frame on right side when reading threads?



## solman (Jun 4, 2019)

i just noticed the persistent frame on the right side when reading threads. is this a new feature? not sure what benefit it's supposed to provide. it shows stats for number of messages and likes, members online now, and new posts, none of which i care to see when reading threads. is there a way to disable this?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2019)

That's not new. It has always been part of the Desk Top View. I use my phone to access the site and all that is at the bottom, unseen unless you scroll all the way down...JJ


----------



## solman (Jun 4, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's not new. It has always been part of the Desk Top View. I use my phone to access the site and all that is at the bottom, unseen unless you scroll all the way down...JJ



i always noticed it on the forum's home page but never on a thread page.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2019)

Now I can't seem to remember...JJ


----------



## mosparky (Jun 4, 2019)

I just started getting it as well. It is the same info block as on the main page. I normally just go to recent post and never saw it before. I've been in and out of the Recent post page all night and it just now appeared.


----------

